# Isn't pooping



## ckkramer22 (Oct 22, 2012)

My bun hasn't pooped in 2 days but is 
Drinking a lot of water and still peeing. 
He eats a little but not much. When put 
Him on the ground he goes to a corner.
I have givin him Gas X 125mg with 
2 1/2 cc of water. He still hasn't pooped.
I don't have money to take him to a vet. 
Help!!!! Any ideas??? I've also been 
Massaging his tummy. He's about 6-8 
Weeks I think, I got him 3 days ago at a pet
Store and he had a little diarrhea now nothing


----------



## Mariah (Oct 22, 2012)

You need to take your bunny to the vet. Diarrhea and not pooping in bunnies is very serious and can be fatal...

You can syringe feed critical care and water, but please take your bunny to a vet.


----------



## JBun (Oct 22, 2012)

He has GI stasis and if the right things aren't done he could very well die. He could still die no matter what you do, that's how serious this is, so he really needs to go to the vet.

Aside from that, you could try the simethicone infant gas relief. At that age I'm not sure what would or would not be good. For an adult the dose is 1cc every hour for 3 hours and then 1cc every 3-8 hours after that as needed. So with a baby, if it's even safe, the dose would have to be a lot less. Pain meds would help too, but you have to get metacam from the vet, and I don't know what they do for a baby bunny. Baby aspirin can be used for adult rabbits, but I don't know about baby rabbits, and I don't know the dosing. The simethicone is to help with gas bubbles but that isn't going to solve the problem. There's a slowdown and blockage in the digestive system. A complete blockage requires surgery. If it isn't a complete blockage, then GI motility drugs can help, but those also come from the vet. The most important thing is the pain relief so the rabbit will want to start eating again, and to get liquids and food into the digestive system to aid in moistening up the blockage and get the GI system moving again. Oxbow Critical Care is a food mix for sick rabbits. The vet has it and some stores online have it. You can try and use a moistened pellet slurry. You will need a large syringe to try and syringe feed your rabbit with, you also need to give water. The water and fiber from the food is very important. You need to be careful syringe feeding and do it slowly so that especially the water, isn't aspirated. With adult rabbits you can try giving leafy greens like green leaf lettuce and cilantro, but baby bunnies are more senstive to fresh veggies, so I don't know, but with it already being sick, if he'll eat leafy greens on his own it might be worth a try. You need to get moisture and food into him and get him to the vet ASAP.

If he for sure is drinking, and drinking a lot, then you don't need to syringe feed water to him, but he does need the critical care or pellet slurry. I don't know how much, maybe up to 3cc every 3 hours.


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 22, 2012)

If your bunny hasn't pooped in the last 48 hrs it is an emergency. I see finances are tight, so can you call a rabbit savvy vet and see if they will work out a payment plan with you? Some vets will also help you apply for a medical credit card like care credit. They can do it right in the lobby. It sounds like your case might be to the point that there is not much you can do at home, especially with your bunny being so young. I hope everything works out. ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 22, 2012)

if you got him three days ago, contact the pet store as many places have a policy regarding animal health that usually covers them for the first 14 days or something. the catch is they have to "approve" the vet trip *before* you go and then they'll cover it, but it's worth a try to see if the store will pay for the medical expenses.

one way or another, though, he needs to go to the vet since he's not getting better with water and simethicone being syringed.

also, apologies for being harsh here, but you may want to consider returning him if you're not going to have enough money for vet expenses when needed. rabbits hide sickness well and by the time you can tell that something is wrong, they pretty much always need a vet ASAP - they can't afford to wait and often won't get better on their own. an emergency fund is a must for owning a bunny.


----------



## HEM (Oct 22, 2012)

Your bunny needs to go the vet ASAP, this is an emergency
Then call the store that you bought the bunny at and tell them they need to pay for the vet bill.
Did they know the bunny had diareha when they sold it to you?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 22, 2012)

Like others have stated: this is an EMERGENCY!! Please, please, please take your bunny to the vet! 

And like another poster said, and I'm sorry for being harsh, but if you don't have the money for a vet, you shouldn't own a bunny.

GI stasis is a very painful thing and a horrible way to die.

I'm so sorry for being harsh but it's the truth.

Vet ASAP PLEASE!!! For your poor bunnys sake


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 22, 2012)

The petstore should not have sold you a rabbit with diarrhea. That condition is often fatal in young rabbits. If you cannot afford the vet, then return him to the store. 

I suggest you insist on store credit rather than getting a replacement from that same group of rabbits who are likely also compromised. 

Then, if you still want a rabbit, you can get better prepared in advance and be sure to have vet money saved up for just-in-case. Once you are all prepared, you can then get a fixed rabbit from a rescue. They are vet-checked and won't be so delicate. Just use the store credit for supplies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2012)

ray: Vet ASAP, please!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 25, 2012)

Vet asap as others have said. You can give your bunny a slice of apple, but watch the bunny for non normal poop. Apples are loaded with antioxidants that will help with constipation. Constipation is what your bunny has, not GI stasis, although it could be. But I am willing to bet that it is constipation. Sweetie had constipation at the age of 8 weeks and I gave her a slice of an apple and kept an eye on her, she pooped within hours of eating the slice of apple. But get your bunny to the vet, there should be rescues that can help you around you.

You have to watch the bunny when you are giving fruit to them at 6-8 weeks because their system might not tolerate the fruit very well. But apple will help her/him poop. It is good for constipation. Keep apples on hand at all times in case of this occurance.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 25, 2012)

Alright, first, take a deep breath. I understand that everyone is telling you to take him to a vet, and yes, that is what really should happen, but I also understand what it is to not have vet access. I used to live in an area where none of the vets treated small animals and my choice was to see what they said or travel 3+ hours. Luckily, I'm trained, but I'm still not a vet.

I'm somewhat concerned about the initial diarrhea, but my guess is that it was the body's last ditch effort to get something past a blockage. I have treated stasis 3 times at home and was successful 2. So there are no promises, but I'll give some advice. You need to get fiber into him. Get canned pumpkin, nothing added to it, and a baby medicine syringe/dropper. Try 1 cc at a time, push it into the side of his mouth behind his teeth. You can't force him to eat, but hopefully he'll take it. Do the same with water. You can try making a pellet slurry by grinding up pellets and mixing them with water, but this can be tough just because of the texture of the pellets. Infant gas drops can help and having a stethoscope to listen to the abdomen to see if you hear gut sounds is good. If he is grinding his teeth, he can have probably 1/2 of a baby aspirin dissolved in water for the pain. Do a search on here for G.I. Stasis. You might find more helpful information. It is tough to treat in the best of situations. A vet can give meds to try to stimulate the stomach, but they aren't overly effective on rabbits. Surgery is an option, but when rabbits are that far down they frequently don't come out of surgery. A lot of time they can only give supportive care. Other then prescription pain meds and Sub-Q fluids, most of that can be done at home.
:goodluck


----------

